# Spay/Neuter, Leave Untouched, Breed then Spay/Neuter



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Guys! There is a possibility that I get a dog, and I just want to hear your opinions on neutering/spaying. If I were to get one it would be female, and I would want to breed her. I wouldn't do it myself, or deliver them myself, and I would not do it for money. I just find it interesting, and would want the dog to experience it then rather never let her by spaying. Let me hear your thoughts!


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

I personally think it's silly to breed a dog simply to let her experience pregnancy and puppies. If the only other reason to breed the dog would be because you find it interesting, wouldnt it be cheaper for you (and a heck of a lot easier) to find a breeder who will let you come and watch/help? I know when I was younger and interested in dog pregnancy and birthing that one of my mom's friend's let me stay over the night her dog went into labor. 

I'm probably choosing not to get my male neutered, but its for the health aspect vs letting him experience what making babies is like..


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Your female dog would never miss not being a mother, or experiencing the birthing process. Dogs don't think like that. 

If you want to "experience the miracle of life" through whelping a litter of puppies and raising them, foster a pregnant dog for a shelter or rescue. You'll be able to get your experience, but without being the person responsible for adding to the over population problem.
Sheilah


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

That isn't quite what I meant. I don't see the benefit in spaying/neutering.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My female is 3 yrs and currently intact. I do not plan to breed, but I wanted to allow her to fully develop before I spayed her. Now that she has completely matured, I am going to run a few blood tests to ensure her safety (her sister had a severe reaction and nearly died when put under for her spay) and then if they come out normal she will be spayed.
My male is just a baby right now, but I do not plan to neuter. I have owned unaltered males in the past and am fully capable of handling them, while preventing unwanted litters (just as I manage my female to prevent this outcome). If something medical pops up that urges me to neuter then I will do so. But even then, he wouldn't be neutered until 2-3 yrs of age.


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> That isn't quite what I meant. I don't see the benefit in spaying/neutering.


I literally just posted a thread on the pros/cons of it and some people linked to some good articles. Over here 

Theres a difference in choosing not to spay/neuter because of health reasons/not seeing the benefit of it, and the way you worded it as wanting to breed your hypothetical female dog so she could experience having a litter.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

We plan on keeping our GSD intact. We neutered our Rotties at 6 months of age and ended up losing one to bone cancer. Had I known the risks (especially with them being a high risk breed for bone cancer) I would have kept them intact too. 

If I had a female, I would also wait until she was fully matured before spaying her, if at all. I haven't done much research on females because I only have males. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

FoxyMom said:


> We plan on keeping our GSD intact. We neutered our Rotties at 6 months of age and ended up losing one to bone cancer. Had I known the risks (especially with them being a high risk breed for bone cancer) I would have kept them intact too.
> 
> If I had a female, I would also wait until she was fully matured before spaying her, if at all. I haven't done much research on females because I only have males.
> 
> ...


I have seen intact rotties with bone cancer, probably the same percentage as spayed/neutered ones, just throwing that out there too


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

ugavet2012 said:


> I have seen intact rotties with bone cancer, probably the same percentage as spayed/neutered ones, just throwing that out there too


Haha! I know, but according to some studies, Rottweilers were 3.8 times more likely to develop osteosarcoma if they were neutered before the age of 1. Not significant a number, but still. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Hey Guys! There is a possibility that I get a dog, and I just want to hear your opinions on neutering/spaying. If I were to get one it would be female, and I would want to breed her. I wouldn't do it myself, or deliver them myself, and I would not do it for money. I just find it interesting, and would want the dog to experience it then rather never let her by spaying. Let me hear your thoughts!


Are you sure you want to hear my thoughts? How about you be a tester for my new breeding spiel:

I thought I wanted to be a breeder when I was young. I dreamed of breeding top-quality dogs, showing, titling, winning, the whole thing. I used to go to AKC shows when I was a child and I thought it was the coolest thing EVER, and if only I could be a part of it! If my parents had been on board with letting me get a dog and show in Jr. Showmanship, it would have been a dream come true. But sadly, the dream died when I started working professionally with animals and saw the fallout of bad breeding, overbreeding, and puppy mills. At first I thought I would just be one of those GOOD breeders. Even into my late twenties I thought that. But the more I worked with other people's animals, the more I became acutely aware of the ethical issues surrounding breeding, and eventually I realized I don't have the temperament for it. 

If you aren't going to breed her yourself and you aren't going to deliver pups, who is?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> That isn't quite what I meant. I don't see the benefit in spaying/neutering.


Have you ever owned an intact female dog before?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GSDLover, I think most of us have gotten the idea you want a dog badly. Since your father doesn't believe in letting them live in the house, and your mom doesn't want one, this is a good time to start reading up everything you can get your hands on , regarding dog ownership, training etc. for when you move out, become an adult and can do whatever you want/

Breeding? This is like putting the cart before the horse (is that the saying?

The reason you list for 'breeding' is not a good reason to breed. gain some knowledge, go volunteer at a local shelter, find a breeder and see if they will mentor you or allow you to volunteer your time to help them out..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Hey Guys! There is a possibility that I get a dog, and I just want to hear your opinions on neutering/spaying. If I were to get one it would be female, and I would want to breed her. I wouldn't do it myself, or deliver them myself, and I would not do it for money. I just find it interesting, and would want the dog to experience it then rather never let her by spaying. Let me hear your thoughts!


If you want to own a female and have someone breed her -- I take it, take her to your breeder, or the owner of the stud dog and let his owner officiate in the breeding, and then bring home your pregnant bitch and have a litter of puppies. Only, you are thinking that you would not deliver them yourself. Only, that is kind of what is best for the bitch. I mean, if you are going to breed her, you will want for her to be with the person she trusts most when it comes time for her to deliver. You really shouldn't take her to a vet or bring in a stranger for the delivery unless there are serious complications. She will do best and have the easiest time adjusting to motherhood and all that encompasses if she is in her own home with her own person.

Ok. That said, I did not answer your poll. Partly because it really depends on the situation. For me, I can safely kennel a dog that is in heat, and I need not worry about her bleeding all over the house, carpets, beds and couches. For most pet owners, spaying a bitch makes a lot of sense. 

While the bitch may, for growth and health reasons, benefit from having her reproductive system intact until she is fully grown, there is absolutely no benefit to her health in breeding her at all. That she experience motherhood is totally unnecessary, and does not make them a more complete bitch. There are risks involved in breeding your bitch as well as a lot of responsibility for the puppies she produces. 

Lots of topics on this. 

If you truly want to become a breeder, and anyone who owns a bitch when it becomes pregnant IS a breeder, then I will give a little advice:

Don't do it with your first bitch. Just have fun with her. Love her, train her. Learn all about her, and all about the breed. Title her in some stuff -- all this stuff is not wasted if you do not breed her. It is all stuff that will help you down the line. Get to know real people who are out there training and showing and working with their dogs. After you are ready for your second bitch, you will have years of learning about the breed, and the lines, and training and so much more, behind you.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Hey Guys! There is a possibility that I get a dog, and I just want to hear your opinions on neutering/spaying. If I were to get one it would be female, and I would want to breed her. I wouldn't do it myself, or deliver them myself, and I would not do it for money. I just find it interesting, and would want the dog to experience it then rather never let her by spaying. Let me hear your thoughts!


 
From reading this post, and your second post, I suspect there is more to this story than your sharing? Please say there is, because your second response really shows alot of imaturity and lack of understanding of the "bigger picture".

I voted for having them fixed. I do not plan on breeding. So thats enough reason. But if you're planning on breeding the dog simply for your soul benefit of finding it interesting and you think the female would benefit from this from having the experience, then your doing it for all the wrong reasons. 

Sorry but if you can't see the benefit from having a dog spayed or neutered, then maybe you should do alot of research and talk to someone with some experience with dogs to show you the benefits of fixing dogs before you decide to get one of your own. There is a big responsibility that gows with breeding and especialy when breeding this line of dogs.


----------

